# my first feeding video



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

enjoy...

[yt]ST181vCD7C4[/yt]


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

its not showing up on my screen. i hope it posted.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i've got a white box. not clickable


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. i replaced the box with a clickable link. i was thinking maybe it was just mt browser. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST181vCD7C4


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

wow. that's a lot of fish.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice exodons one of my favorite fish


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice video. Hungry bunch.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Fixed it for you...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks

yeah they are pretty hungry. theyll eat 10x a day if you let them. lol


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow....that was pretty cool...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks. ill try to do a better one soo. that was my first attempt


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Pretty cool! Reminds me of when I used to work at Petco and I fed the serpae tetras...

Congrats on keeping that tank so well-maintained with so many fish...nice clear water, and they all look healthy!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

looks like i may be coming into more. i just heard back from my firend who has the largest captive shoal ive ever heard of, and hes thinking about selling them all to me. w00t!


----------



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

nices setup you got my friend but how do u keep so clean , i have to change my water every 2weeks by the way its freshwater wit agressive fish...


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> nices setup you got my friend but how do u keep so clean , i have to change my water every 2weeks by the way its freshwater wit agressive fish...


i "overfilter" all of my tanks (as if there was such a thing as too much filtration. lol) and stick to a religious WC schedule. 
there is no excuse for any hobbyist not to do a weekly WC of 25%. it only takes a few minutes, and your fish will love you for it.
generally, i do more than 25% a week. but absolutely no less.


----------

